# Car News - VAUXHALL REVEALS NEW INSIGNIA GSI AHEAD OF FRANKFURT DEBUT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Precise performance thanks to FlexRide chassis, Brembo brakes and AWD
•New design cues reinforce performance with comfort
•Eight-speed automatic gearbox delivers efficiency across four driving modes
•Vauxhall brings back familiar GSi trim last seen on the Vectra C








Luton - With its debut set for the 2017 Frankfurt Motor Show, Vauxhall has released first pics of the all-new Insignia GSi, which will deliver high levels of performance through all-wheel drive, a new chassis and Brembo brakes, and will be powered by a refined 2.0-litre turbo petrol engine.








The performance variant of Vauxhall's latest flagship model has an eight-speed automatic gearbox, which can be operated via a paddle-shift on the steering wheel to provide a more active and responsive driving experience. Staying true to the latest-generation Insignia range, the GSi combines lightweight design and a low centre of gravity with turbocharged power. These factors result in excellent balance and a favourable power-to-weight ratio.

Exterior design updates include chrome air intakes at the front and a rear spoiler for the required levels of downforce, while on the inside the full-leather sports seats, a leather sports steering wheel and aluminium pedals add the finishing touches.

The GSi's chassis has been fine-tuned to create the most poised and composed yet, taking the already fine dynamics of the regular Insignia Grand Sport to another level. The benefits of these chassis developments are not just in the improved driving experience though, with the GSi proving to be faster than its predecessor on the track too. Having undertaken parts of its development on the iconic Nürburgring circuit, the GSi is 160kg lighter than the comparable Insignia, which, when combined with the low centre of gravity, creates more traction and leads to faster times on the race track.

Performance & Handling

Vauxhall has developed an all-new chassis for the GSi, supported by shorter springs that lower the model by 10mm, while specially developed sports shock absorbers reduce body movement significantly. Powerful Brembo four-pot calliper front brakes have been incorporated to work in conjunction with the Insignia GSi's mechatronic FlexRide chassis, which adapts the suspension and steering instantly. The chassis control unit also changes the calibration of the accelerator pedal and the shift points of the eight-speed transmission to refine the steering and throttle response to suit the situation.

Drivers can choose from three key driving modes, Standard, Tour and Sport, while Vauxhall has also developed a fourth setting exclusively for the Insignia GSi, 'Competition'. With a double press of the ESP button, the GSi switches the traction control off and allows more yaw, giving skilled drivers the chance to realise the car's full potential.

Excellent handling is guaranteed thanks to the sports chassis, Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S tyres and 18-inch wheels (20-inch wheels available), delivering exceptional levels of grip to make the GSi more responsive. That is supported by all-wheel drive with torque vectoring, which replaces the conventional differential on the rear axle with two clutches to accelerate each rear wheel individually as required by the driving situation. This ultimately prevents understeer.

The Insignia GSi is powered by a 2.0 litre turbo petrol engine, producing 260PS and generating 400Nm of torque (NEDC fuel consumption: 25.2mpg urban, 39.7mpg extra-urban, 32.8mpg combined, and 197g/km CO2). The four-cylinder unit is mated to an all-new eight-speed automatic transmission, and the driver can manually determine the shift points of the system in Standard and Sport modes to suit their personal driving style.

Design

The sporty performance of the Insignia GSi is matched by new design features, technology highlights and exclusive accessories inside and out. On the inside, new AGR-certified sports seats developed by Vauxhall provide increased lateral support and long-distance comfort. Similar to those found in the Insignia Grand Sport, the premium seats offer ventilation, heating, massage and adjustable side bolsters. Customers can specify the seats in one of two leather combinations, each featuring the prominent GSi emblem.

The interior strikes the perfect balance between comfort and performance, featuring a leather steering wheel with a flattened lower, aluminium pedals and a stylish black headlining.

The GSi logo can also be seen at the rear of the car, which carries a spoiler to deliver additional levels of downforce to the rear axle. The rear also features two chrome-edged exhaust pipes, and chrome air intakes can be found near the front wheels to assist the vehicle's performance further.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's lovely, Whizzer. It's the nicest looking car from Vauxhall in quite a while, in my humble opinion. 

Cooks

Edit: forgot about the Adam. I love it!!!



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Morphing into a beemer with every generation


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Getting jag and bmw vibes - very nice for a Vauxhall :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good looking car. I don't see the BMW resemblance at all.

I wonder if the GSi name coming back is the end of the VXR brand, or will there be a high power VXR model later? The last Insingnia VXR was 320bhp.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

not bad looking tbf! the bumpers look similar to the current VXR model and i think the rear has an Audi A5/A7 look about it


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Look nice enough. But didnt Vauxhall last year confirm that the VXR brand is now defunct. The current Astra GTC J VXR and Corsa E VXR is the last of the brand, when their production ends that'll be the last of the VXR name. So not sure where the GSi will sit, will this be the new range topper I wander? Would be nice if the GSi brand was like Fords ST brand and sits just under the RS range. Only time will tell I suppose.

In fairness to the 320BHP Insignia VXR, it was never a fast car imo, it was far too heavy and just a big boat to drive with its useless haldrex system. The new Insignia is far lighter and should be a nicer drive even with less power, meant to have a similar AWD system as the current Focus RS, meaning it can send power to each of the 4 wheels individually if needed. 

James.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

I wonder if Peugeot had a say in this since they took the reins??


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks nice that, hopefully the interior is nicer than the usual Vauxhall button mash. 260 bhp and AWD should give it pretty good performance I reckon. Only thing I don't like are those fake exhaust trim pipes, wish brand would just do away with them completely and stick to the real deal.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say I really like it love the side and rear profile the best but as always need to see in flesh to decide.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

minidaveo said:


> I wonder if Peugeot had a say in this since they took the reins??


They have not taken the reins yet, development of this was finished Oct 16 and Peugeot will not take over until late 2017


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Good looking car. I don't see the BMW resemblance at all.
> 
> I wonder if the GSi name coming back is the end of the VXR brand, or will there be a high power VXR model later? The last Insingnia VXR was 320bhp.


Don't see the beemer in it.

but...


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

andy665 said:


> They have not taken the reins yet, development of this was finished Oct 16 and Peugeot will not take over until late 2017


Yeah I knew the actual development of the car was GM but I meant the gsi name I wonder if they wanted that to be used instead of vxr

So they haven't actually taken over yet, learn something new everyday cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm thinking BMW 6 series

Cooks
















Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like that.
It's a shame Peugeot don't offer a quick petrol 508 along side the GT diesel (the 2.2 not the newer low power ones)
I'd have been up for one of those instead of getting an RCZ as I enjoyed owning my GT.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vauxhall's best offering for a very long time.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I'm thinking BMW 6 series
> 
> Cooks
> 
> ...


Ah, another likeness. Good spot Cooks


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful car :argie:
Good to see Vauxhall making desireable, sporty saloons again. Brand seemed a bit 'plain' for a while, and I'm a big Vauxhall fan. As soon as I seen this I thought of the Mercedes C class coupe.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't they weigh like 6 tons or something! 

I don't like it too much


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Iirc kerb weight is 1520kg. Last insignia was around 1800kg or so for the awd version. So nope its pretty light weight, even the current Astra is only 1350kg or so.

James.


----------

